
Control Plane is hiring remote software devs - dorongrinstein
Control Plane Corporation is hiring REMOTE software engineerings. If you are passionate about Typescript and&#x2F;or Golang, please send an email to doron@controlplane.com
======
keithnz
while this is cool..... these are usually put in a "who's hiring" post. Except
for YC companies, and those you can't comment on, they are link only

